# paper hanging dvd course



## Woodco

http://www.wallpaperingschool.com/ this video set is $200. I have taken a wallpaper class through my union, but the instructor wasnt a journeyman paper hanger, and a lot of stuff he taught me is wrong. I've done around 20 wallpaper jobs, with no formal training, so I think this might be good for me to get. any opinions?

I did however order this course for $80 http://www.install-delicate-highend-wallcoverings.com/ 

Im thinking about ordering the wallpaper basics as well, after I get paid this week.


----------



## chrisn

Jim Parodi is a stand up guy. I think it would be a good investment.
He also does web sites if your interested.(he does mine)


----------



## Gwarel

I think it would be a good investment and a good starting point for you to learn from another paperhanger. That being said, I have found that over the years working with lots of paperhangers, no two do everything the same. I once worked for a company that employed about 20 paperhangers and the difference in their techniques and philosophies was staggering. The thing about it was, the end product was always good from the good hangers. Along the way I learned a lot about what I wanted from my own techniques, and have developed my own style in the process. Paperhanging skills are in demand, and I have lately been able to market those skills into new markets, such as vinyl graphics, which pay very well. Good luck!


----------



## Woodco

Right on. Like I said, i have the high end course on order now, but I'll get the beginner course when I can.


----------



## Woodco

So, I got the 'high end wallcoverings' video today. I watched two of the three discs, and it was a great investment! I didnt know 99% of the stuff he did. Im going to order the other set tomorrow.


----------



## Woodco

So, I got the Wallpapering essentials. Its EXTREMELY helpful, and I highly recomend it. 12 hours of wallpaper wisdom. Now, Im scared all the jobs I've done are gonna fail!! Particularly, all the double cuts I've done straight on the wall.... :001_unsure:


----------



## chrisn

Woodco said:


> So, I got the Wallpapering essentials. Its EXTREMELY helpful, and I highly recomend it. 12 hours of wallpaper wisdom. Now, Im scared all the jobs I've done are gonna fail!! Particularly, all the double cuts I've done straight on the wall.... :001_unsure:


 
Trust me ,a lot of will have failed. I know mine did.:vs_whistle:


----------



## Gwarel

Double cutting to the wall just takes a bit of finesse. As long as you don't bury the blade in the drywall it will be fine. It's the difference between a score and a cut.


----------



## chrisn

Gwarel said:


> Double cutting to the wall just takes a bit of finesse. As long as you don't bury the blade in the drywall it will be fine. It's the difference between a score and a cut.


Which, for me, took a while to learn. Mostly because most of my early jobs were over plaster walls.


----------



## AngieM

Woodco said:


> So, I got the Wallpapering essentials. Its EXTREMELY helpful, and I highly recomend it. 12 hours of wallpaper wisdom. Now, Im scared all the jobs I've done are gonna fail!! Particularly, all the double cuts I've done straight on the wall.... :001_unsure:


I just started working with a lady that hangs wallpaper and is willing to teach me. I'm thinking about ordering this DVD set while I'm untainted (uncorrupted with real world experience and biases).

For some reason, wallpaper is in demand. So while it's hot, I may as well go where the demand is. It plays into my strengths of painting,which is masking. I always said, if I could spend 8 hours masking and 2 painting,I'd do that all day everyday..(I'm sure I'll regret saying that here. ) But really, papering floors is my favorite. 

Looking forward to learning something new and gleaning knowledge and feedback from the pros here. 





Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn

AngieM said:


> I just started working with a lady that hangs wallpaper and is willing to teach me. I'm thinking about ordering this DVD set while I'm untainted (uncorrupted with real world experience and biases).
> 
> For some reason, wallpaper is in demand. So while it's hot, I may as well go where the demand is. It plays into my strengths of painting,which is masking. I always said, if I could spend 8 hours masking and 2 painting,I'd do that all day everyday..(I'm sure I'll regret saying that here. ) But really, papering floors is my favorite.
> 
> Looking forward to learning something new and gleaning knowledge and feedback from the pros here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


say what????:surprise:


----------



## Woodco

Im gonna have to say that wallpapering is absolutely nothing like masking. But, if theres a demand, I highly recommend you go for it. I make a killing! like 5-6 hundy a day, killing. It gets extremely nervewracking when its not going right though. Painting is a lot easier to fix a mistake, lets put it that way....

but yes, I recomend the crap out of this course.


----------



## chrisn

You papering FLOORS???:vs_shocked:


----------



## Gymschu

chrisn said:


> You papering FLOORS???:vs_shocked:


Please tell us more about this wallpapering of FLOORS.


----------



## Wildbill7145

I think she means masking floors. She did mention she enjoys masking. 8hrs of it would get a little dull. Then again, I was chatting with a carpenter a while back who was screwing down subfloor. I said "That's gotta get a little boring."

His response, "Says the painter."

I shut up at that point.


----------



## Trustworthypainter

Watching something and doing it are two different things. I know how to hang wallpapers. Woodchip, Vlies, etc needs different techniques. 

http://https://www.facebook.com/Tru...6618372819299/906610842820052/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/Trustworth...6618372819299/906610606153409/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/Trustworth...1193208695149/881187552029048/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/Trustworth...1193208695149/881188102028993/?type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/Trustworth...2098018938003/712097858938019/?type=3&theater


----------



## CApainter

I recently bought a MMA (Mixed Martial Arts) video. The doctors said I will be able to breath out of my left nostril, thankfully. And since I'm right handed, my left arm wasn't used that much anyways.


----------



## Trustworthypainter

*Woodco* don't take these seriously.But try to find someone, who teaches you. If you find someone who you can work with ( free of charge) would be 10 thousand times better than having those Dvds.


----------



## AngieM

Gymschu said:


> Please tell us more about this wallpapering of FLOORS.


How else do you protect the floors when you're spraying? 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM

Trustworthypainter said:


> Watching something and doing it are two different things. I know how to hang wallpapers. Woodchip, Vlies, etc needs different techniques.
> 
> http://https://www.facebook.com/Tru...6618372819299/906610842820052/?type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Trustworth...6618372819299/906610606153409/?type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Trustworth...1193208695149/881187552029048/?type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Trustworth...1193208695149/881188102028993/?type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Trustworth...2098018938003/712097858938019/?type=3&theater


Nice pics! I can honestly say I've never seen a wooden ladder like that.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## VancouverPainter

I'm also looking at getting this dvd set. We do quite a bit of hanging these days. Gaining tips and tricks from wherever you can will never hurt, as long as you're clever enough to know when they'll help or hinder.


----------



## chrisn

AngieM said:


> How else do you protect the floors when you're spraying?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


but you said originally that you were wall papering floors, not taping them, thus the confusion


----------



## AngieM

chrisn said:


> but you said originally that you were wall papering floors, not taping them, thus the confusion


You got me there. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4

Woodco said:


> So, I got the Wallpapering essentials. Its EXTREMELY helpful, and I highly recomend it. 12 hours of wallpaper wisdom. Now, Im scared all the jobs I've done are gonna fail!! Particularly, all the double cuts I've done straight on the wall.... :001_unsure:


You may be in for a seam popping extravaganza.


----------

